# Late 2009 DS Levies



## ski4fun (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been very remiss in not keeping current on 2- 1bd white weeks with DS.

I currently owe $790 including late fees- start dates are 1/30/09 &2/6/09.

I have just received letter from First Resorts stating they will sell my shares if not paid by 10/30/09?
I realize I have lost the 2 weeks for this year.  I could pay the $790 and turn around and pay the 2010 levies of $650 approx.

What are your suggestions, I want to do the right thing.  Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 27, 2009)

ski4fun said:


> What are your suggestions, I want to do the right thing.


Do you want to keep these weeks? If not, and the resort says they will sell them, maybe you could just let them. Do you know if they will report it to the U.S. credit bureaus?


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 27, 2009)

i doubt SA timeshare reports to US credit bureaus.  if they want to sell it and it seem you are not real interested in these weeks I say let them sell.

by the way what is DS.. 

too many acronyms, too little time


----------



## Karen G (Oct 28, 2009)

carl2591 said:


> by the way what is DS..


Durban Sands, I think.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 31, 2009)

Make sure they are going to sell for you. May be a good deal.  I have been watching the exchange rate trying to figure out when to jump in and pay my next m/f, or I may let them know they can rent for me.  One year (as I was accustomed to paying a couple years in advance to bank them), I lost track and they had rented my week.  The rental almost paid for the levies, not quite, but almost, so it was actually a pleasant surprise as it was too late to deposit.


----------

